# Minnesota in May



## tokenbbq (May 4, 2009)

May 15-16 in Austin MN. 

Anyone else plan on being there?

tony


05/15/09
to
05/16/09 *Minnesota in May* Austin, MN
_STATE CHAMPIONSHIP_ *Contact:* Perry Vining, 701 Marshall St. , Albert Lea, MN 56007.
Phone: 507-402-6371. Fax: 507-373-0344. [email protected]
*KCBS Reps:* TERRY JO LITCHFIELD, KAREN KELLY *Prize Money:* $10000.00 *CBJ Percentage:* 98%


----------

